
Is Using Twitter Paying Off For You? Check Out Buffer - jameshicks
http://www.thetechscoop.net/2011/03/23/is-using-twitter-paying-off-for-you-check-out-buffer/#axzz1HM8SDcPN
======
jameshicks
extremely useful means of scheduling your twitter stream

